# American Wine Society Pittsburgh Conference



## Runningwolf

Anyone making plans of going this year? I believe the dates are March 3 & 4.


----------



## Rocky

Dan, I am definitely going. I believe there is only one day, Sunday, March 3rd. I have the information if anyone needs it.


----------



## Runningwolf

Dang Rocky I don't even have and have to be there both days. LOL Yes could you please post what you have.


----------



## ibglowin

I would be interested to see a link to the "conference at a glance" page or something similar. I will be attending the NM Wine and Vine Conference again in a couple of weeks. $150 for two full days and that includes breakfast, lunch and breaks. 

The Winemaking Mag conference this year is in Monterrey, CA which is tempting but for two days you will spend $1000 for about the same caliber of talk.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Rocky, I'm very interested, please let me know where I can find the info.


----------



## Rocky

I got the information as an Adobe file attachment to an email. If someone who is "more cyber" than I am can tell me how to get this information posted on the forum, I will be glad to do it. I cannot copy it, I can only print it.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Rocky, if you save the pdf to your desktop by using the "save" or "save as" function, then use the "manage attachments" button, browse to the pdf on your desktop. and select the file, then click on upload, that should do it. If you experience any problems, you can email it to me and I'll post it for you.
Thanks!
Tom


----------



## Rocky

Thanks for your help, Tom. That will work. I never got too "ept" at computers...I never thought they would last this long. 

View attachment 2013 PGH AWS Conf.pdf


----------



## Julie

Here is a link to their web page:

http://awspghwineconference.org/


----------



## Julie

BUT it really doesn't tell you anything.


----------



## Runningwolf

Rocky's pdf does.


----------



## Rocky

With Tom's expert help, I got the brochure attached in #8 post (above). Thanks and I hope to see a lot of you there. Last year's conference was great and the Seminars were very instructive.


----------



## Pumpkinman

Rocky, Glad that I could help! Thanks for posting it!!


----------



## ffemt128

I wantede to go last year but was unable to. I may have to see about making it this year. Kavic's from Kavic Winery speak very highly about the event.


----------



## ibglowin

Thanks for posting the agenda. Looks like a great program!


----------



## ffemt128

I have my registration form all filled out. Will get it in the mail next week. Looking forward to going this year. Looks like some good seminars.

Need to see if I have anything worthy of entering.


----------



## Runningwolf

Julie are you coming to the conference? Anyone else going?


----------



## Julie

Runningwolf said:


> Julie are you coming to the conference? Anyone else going?



Sorry Dan but I can't make it.


----------



## ffemt128

I'm sending in my registration form on Monday.


----------



## Runningwolf

Cool! I'll see you there.


----------



## Rocky

I was going to go but I have too much going on right now. Maybe next year.


----------



## wineon4

I am sending 4 wines for the competion. Raspberry, Strawberry, Blackberry, and Blueberry. Have them all ready with their lables just need to get them delivered.


----------



## wineon4

Dropped off my 4 bottles today. Changed my mind on what to enter. I sent a Black Raspberry, a Banana, a Concord/Niagara and a Blueberry/Lemon. I am hoping to make it for Sunday's events. Depends since I am entered in a coyote hunt for that weekend.


----------



## Julie

wineon4 said:


> Dropped off my 4 bottles today. Changed my mind on what to enter. I sent a Black Raspberry, a Banana, a Concord/Niagara and a Blueberry/Lemon. I am hoping to make it for Sunday's events. Depends since I am entered in a coyote hunt for that weekend.



Coyote hunt won't by chance be at Cougar Bob's would it?


----------



## wineon4

The Blair County fish and wildlife association. I would love to attend the AWS conference and still may find away. Would be nice to meet some of winemakingtalk members.


----------



## almargita

After a long hiatus, I'm back with a lot of empty carboys! Seems I've made enough for a while & looking for this spring to restart again with some buckets from Luva Bella... Thinking about entering some of my wine in the competition but little unclear on some of the classes. Thinking about a Raspberry & Black Currant from Vinters Harvest Cans & Chilian Juice from Luva Bella, or a couple of kit wines, White Zin & Cho Rasp Port. These were some of my favorites...Guessin the kits under Class 10 or the Cho Rasp under class 14, with the Raspberry & Black Currant under Class 10 or Class 8... How much does it matter on the accuracy in placement??? Also not sure in the Grape/Fruit % line, would like to be as accurate as I can. Any help from someone who knows would be appreciated......

Al


----------



## wineon4

I would say your Raspberry/Current needs to be under #8 as they are a fruit and class 10 is for grape red and whites made from concentrates which is what my Concord Niagara is made from (Welches concentrates) so I entered it here, or for wine made from kits. Your Chcolate Raspberry Port will be in #14 for the ports. I measure the amounts when I blend so I can calculate the % for example my Concord Niagara is a 50/50 blend so I entered it as Concord 50% Niagara 50% my Blueberry Lemon was 64 oz of blueberry into 5gallon so it was entered as Lemon 90% Blueberry 10%.Your best source would be to call Matt his number is on the rules sheet great guy to call he helped me.


----------



## almargita

Just came back from dropping off a few bottles at Consumers Produce for the Wine Conference, wish I could attend on Sunday but have other things needed to do. Will be nice to see what others have to say about my wine & somebody may actually like enough to give it a medal......

Al


----------



## ffemt128

I dropped off 3 as well Al. Looking forward to judges comments.


----------



## ffemt128

When do they actually do the judging for the competition? I know last year, people had results 2 days after the event.


----------



## wineon4

I think the Judging will be Sunday and we should receive an Email on Monday from what I have been told.


----------



## ffemt128

Cool, I'm looking forward to the conference. I wanted to attend last year and was unable to. I'll be there early. Should be interesting. This will be the first contest I've entered.


----------



## ffemt128

For those of you attending, which seminars did you sign up for? My first choices are;

Tips, Tricks and Timely Reminders
Better Wine through Chemistry
Making Great Reisling
Vertically Speaking


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug the judging will take place all day Saturday, so you should know on Sunday. I think so far there is about 130 entries. I am hoping to take the first three classes you listed there.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Doug the judging will take place all day Saturday, so you should know on Sunday. I think so far there is about 130 entries. I am hoping to take the first three classes you listed there.


 
Cool, looking forward to seeing you. Wonder how many entries this competition ususally brings. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Pumpkinman

Crap, I forgot to register!


----------



## ffemt128

Leaving around 9:00 to head up to the conference. Looking forward to the seminars.


----------



## Runningwolf

Pumpkinman said:


> Crap, I forgot to register!


 
I would try to come anyways and get in.


----------



## Julie

Congrats ffemt128!!!!!

I am so happy for you!!!!! 

I am letting Doug do the honors of posting what he got. Lol I'm sure he will be on as soon as he gets home.


----------



## ffemt128

Julie said:


> Congrats ffemt128!!!!!
> 
> I am so happy for you!!!!!
> 
> I am letting Doug do the honors of posting what he got. Lol I'm sure he will be on as soon as he gets home.


 
Thanks Julie,

After a long day of very worth while seminars, and after sampling alot of wines from various wineries, the performed the announcement of the winners.

My pinot noir, which I thought was very good did not place. Boo Hoo for me. My 2011 Noble Muscadine took a Silver and the wine I was worried about, the 2012 full bodied Elderberry, took a gold. 

Whoo Hoo i'm on top of the world for my first contest.


----------



## rezod11

Congrats Doug!


----------



## ibglowin

Well done Doug!


----------



## Runningwolf

Doug you did well! Congratulations.


----------



## tonyt

Congrats Doug. Never know what will do well. I'm sure your pinot noir is a double gold in your head and thats whats important.


----------



## Terry0220

ffemt128 said:


> Thanks Julie,
> 
> After a long day of very worth while seminars, and after sampling alot of wines from various wineries, the performed the announcement of the winners.
> 
> My pinot noir, which I thought was very good did not place. Boo Hoo for me. My 2011 Noble Muscadine took a Silver and the wine I was worried about, the 2012 full bodied Elderberry, took a gold.
> 
> Whoo Hoo i'm on top of the world for my first contest.



Congrats!!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## ffemt128

tonyt said:


> Congrats Doug. Never know what will do well. I'm sure your pinot noir is a double gold in your head and thats whats important.


 

Tony,

Did you send in wines? There was a tony from Texas that took medals. I have the written down at home because I thought it may be yours.


----------



## wineon4

Congrats to all who entered I am sure you worked hard to craft your wines and deserve a big round of applause , and to all who picked up medals. Thanks to all the Judges for putting in a long hard day of judging must be hard to taste and spit it out, you too get a round of applause from me, I got a phone call last evening telling me that I picked up a Gold for my Black Raspberry and a Silver for my Lemon/Blueberry. Still waiting to hear on my Banana and my Concord/Niagara.


----------



## Julie

Wineon4, congrats!!!! I was wondering how well you did.


----------



## tonyt

ffemt128 said:


> Tony,
> 
> Did you send in wines? There was a tony from Texas that took medals. I have the written down at home because I thought it may be yours.



Yes I did Doug. Sent in two. An rjs brunello and rjs toro spanish blend. Hope it was me. Next year I should attend it seems to be a good event.


----------



## ffemt128

wineon4 said:


> Congrats to all who entered I am sure you worked hard to craft your wines and deserve a big round of applause , and to all who picked up medals. Thanks to all the Judges for putting in a long hard day of judging must be hard to taste and spit it out, you too get a round of applause from me, I got a phone call last evening telling me that I picked up a Gold for my Black Raspberry and a Silver for my Lemon/Blueberry. Still waiting to hear on my Banana and my Concord/Niagara.


 

Congratulations....Keep us posted on the other 2


----------



## wineon4

ffemt128 said:


> Congratulations....Keep us posted on the other 2





Congratulations to you also Doug. You must be riding on a big high today after your first and a Gold 

When the Medals arrive we need to post photos with the wines.


----------



## ffemt128

wineon4 said:


> Congratulations to you also Doug. You must be riding on a big high today after your first and a Gold
> 
> When the Medals arrive we need to post photos with the wines.


 
I need to make labels for the Elderberry. I only bottled what I needed so that it wouldn't be brand new in the bottle when I entered it. We drank some, gave some away to family but I didn't bother to make labels. I'll have to do that before we take any Pics. Definately like the idea though.


----------



## ffemt128

tonyt said:


> Yes I did Doug. Sent in two. An rjs brunello and rjs toro spanish blend. Hope it was me. Next year I should attend it seems to be a good event.


 

If I wrote everything down correctly, I believe you received 2 silvers.


----------



## tonyt

Thanks Doug, I hope you're right.


----------



## wineon4

Anyone know when we will get the final results posted. I received a call from a judge about my 2 medals but he said he did not know about my other 2 wines.


----------



## ffemt128

tonyt said:


> Thanks Doug, I hope you're right.


 

I missed the name on the first one, it got a silver and the 2nd announced was a Brunello. Were they both 2012? I know they said Tony and all the way from Texas.


----------



## ffemt128

And the list is out. 

View attachment 2012 AWS Pittsburgh.pdf


----------



## Julie

I see Almargita won!!!! Congrats Al, lol, now you really need to start making more wine.


----------



## wineon4

Thanks Doug, I see my other 2 made the cut a silver and a bronze. giving me a Gold 2 silver and a bronze.

Dean


----------



## almargita

Thanks Julie, & congrats to Doug also. Won a Silver for my Black currant & another for the Choc Raspberry Port, My Raspberry also won a Bronze. Happy that they were liked by the judges.....

Al


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations everyone, you guys all rock! For the locals who did not attend, I have to say you missed out on a good day of classes and drinking. Do not hesitate to go next year. I know I'll be back! It was worth it.


----------



## Runningwolf

What people are saying...

By Elizabeth Downer / Pittsburgh Post-Gazette 
Sunday, I spent an enjoyable and enlightening day with several hundred Pittsburgh wine enthusiasts and now I am boiling over with anger. Not with them, but with myself. I have been a fool to have wasted the past 11 years living in the United States by not being a member of the American Wine Society.
Sunday I joined on the spot, and every wine lover should consider doing the same. The object of this group is to educate members at all levels of wine knowledge. This conference was proof that AWS delivers. I can vouch for that because, after 30 years as a wine education professional, I learned a lot at its annual local conference, held at the Greater Pittsburgh Masonic Center in Ross.
The day began with four hours of classes focused on tasting and winemaking. AWS was founded in 1967 by Dr. Konstantin Frank, Finger Lakes grape-grower and winemaker, and today, the membership includes pros and hobbyists as well as amateur wine enthusiasts. I briefly joined a few of the technical winemaking classes, which were standing room only. Linda King, a winemaker and consultant from Yadkin Valley, N.C., delivered "Tips, Tricks and Timely Reminders." That group discussed yeast binding, bringing down high PH levels with tartaric acid addition, and cold stabilization among other technical topics.
Later I joined the classroom of Eric Miller, founder of Chaddsford Winery and author of "Vintner's Apprentice." He led us through a tasting of six wines from winemakers profiled in his book: Chardonnay from Willamette Valley, Ore.; Chenin Blanc from Nederburg, South Africa; Riesling from Mosel, Germany; Merlot/Cabernet Sauvignon blend from St. Emillion, France; Carmenere from Aplata, Chile; and Shiraz from Coonawarra, Australia.
The next hour I spent "Discovering the Newest, Highest Awarded Appellation in California" with Alex Sebastian, proprietor of The Wooden Angel restaurant in Beaver and a respected wine judge. Surprisingly, the highest-awarded appellation in California is neither Napa nor Sonoma but Amador County in the Sierra Foothills AVA -- American Viticultural Area -- between Sacramento and Lake Tahoe. Mr. Sebastian poured a tasting of four reds of that region made from a variety of grapes including Petit Syrah, Barbera, Carignan and Touriga.
For the next session I went to "Oregon -- Pinot Noir and Much More" presented by Jim Bernau, owner/winemaker at Willamette Valley Winery. He offered a tasting of four 2009 vintage pinots from different AVAs in the valley. His in-depth explanations of the different geological attributes of each sub-region made his tasting especially educational. My favorite was his Willamette Valley Vineyard Elton Vineyard Eola-Amity Hills Pinot Noir. Unfortunately, it isn't available in our state.
An important part of the AWS annual conference is a competition of home-produced wines. This year 139 wines were submitted for judging. One hundred and nine medals were awarded to 59 winemakers.
At 6 p.m. our jam-packed day was over. Tired but excited by all that I had learned, I drove home thinking about the egalitarian ambiance of the event. It was impossible to tell the bankers and doctors from the teachers and carpenters. No distinction made between very sophisticated tasters and neophytes. All participants were genuinely interested in learning more about wine.
The other wine groups I belong to dress in black tie and evening dresses to dine on elaborate meals and drink top vintage grand crus, but I don't think they enjoy themselves nearly as much.
Annual membership dues for the American Wine Society are $49 for an individual and $62 for two members at the same address.



Read more: http://www.post-gazette.com/stories...ivers-on-wine-education-678169/#ixzz2Mx9P7b3j


----------



## wineon4

Anyone have an idea when we will be receiving the judging notes. Coming up on 4 weeks now.


----------



## ffemt128

Do we actually get medals for this as well? I got my notes the day of the event since I was there.


----------



## almargita

I have not received either any of the notes or medals from my winning wines.... Hopefully they will be coming as I would like to see their judging results.

Al


----------



## almargita

Received an Email yesterday from Carol at the Pittsburgh Wine Competition that the medals & informational notes for all the winners should be mailed out some time next week. Can't wait to read the reviews & what the judges thought.....

Al


----------



## almargita

Mailman just left, envelope with medals & notes from judges. Interesting on how they were judged & various comments. Really don't know how specific tastes & aromas can be picked out from the tasting. If you have ever seen the wine aroma wheel, it's amazing how many categories are there you can select.....
Will bring them to tomorrows get-together at Luva Bella.....

Al


----------



## ffemt128

almargita said:


> Mailman just left, envelope with medals & notes from judges. Interesting on how they were judged & various comments. Really don't know how specific tastes & aromas can be picked out from the tasting. If you have ever seen the wine aroma wheel, it's amazing how many categories are there you can select.....
> Will bring them to tomorrows get-together at Luva Bella.....
> 
> Al


 
Good Idea, I'll bring mine as well,


----------



## ffemt128

Medals came today for me as well.


----------



## wineon4

Hope mine are at home when I get there after work. Maybe tomorrow since I do not live in Pittsburgh may take another day until I get mine. How many judge notes did you get per bottle? I understand that 6 judges tasted each wine.


----------



## ffemt128

I got a sheet from each judge that sampled.


----------



## almargita

Saw initials of D W on only one of my papers. Guessing that was from Dan (Runningwolf).........
Made a copy of the Wine Aroma Wheel for those to see that have never seen one, interesting on all the various aromas that could be sensed from the wine.

Al


----------



## wineon4

Mine came in Friday's mail also. Like the notes. I won 1 Gold, 2 Silver, and 1 Bronze. But when the medals came I got 1 Gold 1 Silver and 2 Bronze. Need to call and see about returning the Bronze for my Silver.


----------



## Julie

Got to read Doug's comments and see his medals, but I have a big problem that they can not spell winemaking??????

Seriously, these winemakers are very serious about entering their wines and very proud that they won medals and I hear that they can't spell and by wineon4, they can't even send the correct medal.

Sorry don't be to be so critical but really, these errors are just stupid and should never have happen.


----------



## ffemt128

The spelling error was comical, even if it was missed on the proof, one would think the company making them would know making is spelled MAKING not MAKIG.

Still a very good learning experience.


----------



## Julie

Doug, I agree the company who made the medals should have paid more attention BUT for American Wine Society to accept these medals that are misspelled is unacceptable!


----------



## wineon4

My Gold has it spelled correctly but my Silver is misspelled and my Bronze is misspelled as is my _Bronze that should be a SILVER _is misspelled. So I have a misspelled wrong medal also HAHA


----------



## Runningwolf

Has anyone emailed them to ask for replacements or to make them aware of the situation?


----------



## wineon4

Plan to in the morning when I get into my office since that is the e-mail I used for the registration.


----------



## ffemt128

Runningwolf said:


> Has anyone emailed them to ask for replacements or to make them aware of the situation?


 
I haven't done so since I can't access that email from work and I haven't really signed on much in the evenings lately. I'll get around to it this week.

Need to at least let them know of the spelling error.


----------



## almargita

I sent a message this morning to Carol from the Wine Conference asking her if they know about the misspelling on the Bronze & Silver medals. When I hear anything I'll post the info........

AL


----------



## wineon4

Sent an e-mail to Matt explaining the mistakes with my medals and ask how to procede with getting the correct medals.


----------



## jswordy

Go gently. I am imagining how it will feel when the staff realizes there are award errors AND spelling errors in the same competition. Uh... can you say bad day?


----------



## wineon4

I was very polite in my e-mail. I can imagine they are upset also that there were errors. After all this is a prestigious event for the area and any errors reflect poorly on the event.


----------



## jswordy

wineon4 said:


> After all this is a prestigious event for the area and any errors reflect poorly on the event.



But other than that, no pressure! 

*v Please see sig line below v*


----------



## wineon4

Has anyone received a response yet. I have not, a check on my e-mail says it was received but not opened. [email protected] is this the correct address?


----------



## almargita

Received a message from Carol from the Wine Conference, she said she was not
aware of the mistakes. All she said was thanks for pointing it out. 

Al


----------



## wineon4

I have a phone number for Matt I think I will give him a call. Would like to get the right medal my silver instead of the bronze.


----------



## Rocky

Murphy's Laws:


Nothing is as easy as it looks.
It will take longer than you think.
Anything that can go wrong, will (and at the worst possible time).


----------



## ffemt128

I received my t-shirt from Willamette Valley Vinyards today.


----------



## wineon4

No response yet, I will wait until next week and then call Matt. I am not too concerned about the spelling typo, but I do want my correct medal. Send me my Silver and I will return the mistaken Bronze. At least respond to my email and tell me the correct medal is on order.


----------



## Rocky

Doug, I started my professional career in the Printing Industry and I was Supervior of Composition which included the proof readers. Everyone got used to picking up materials in the plant and giving them one last look before they were shipped and we still had errors. We were doing a relatively expensive desk calendar once and I was walking throuigh the Bindery and picked one up to check. It had 31 days in November! They were about half way through the binding operations so we caught most of it but had to disassemble the finished calendars and slip in a new November (with the standard 30 days).

I see typos every day in the newspaper, in brochures, magazines, on line, etc. but it has to be particularly embarrassing when it occurs in your logo.


----------



## tonyt

almargita said:


> Saw initials of D W on only one of my papers. Guessing that was from Dan (Runningwolf).........
> Made a copy of the Wine Aroma Wheel for those to see that have never seen one, interesting on all the various aromas that could be sensed from the wine.
> 
> Al


Yep it appears DW tasted one of mine, liked it too!


----------



## Julie

DW?????????????? Is that that Dam Whiner?


----------



## wineon4

Anyone have an E-Mail address for Matt and Carol. I used the one for the Pittsburgh Conference and I have not received a response about my medals yet. I don't care about the typo but I do want the correct medals. Sent another e-mail today to the address I have on file.


----------



## ffemt128

From their Chapter Newsletter

*Chapter Chair​*Matt Kristofik
(724) 339-4234​[email protected]

*Secretary​*Carol Kristofik
724)339-4234​kristofik-aws-cw[email protected]


----------



## wineon4

Thanks, sent an email to that address.


----------



## wineon4

Nothing yet, not even a response, I decided that I will not be entering next year. I would like to receive the correct medal but seems that no one wants to address this issue, Very upsetting.


----------



## ffemt128

Try calling him. I called him before the event since Consumers was closed on the last day that the wines were to be accepted and needed to know if they could be dropped off the following Monday.

I do agree though that it is poor when you offer a service, or provide your email as a member of an organization then do not respond to emails. Good, Bad, or indifferent, if you agreed to be listed as a contact person, respond.


----------



## wineon4

Did call and left message, called again today so lets see.


----------



## wineon4

Received an email today that my correct medal is one its way.


----------



## ffemt128

wineon4 said:


> Received an email today that my correct medal is one its way.


 

Glad to hear that. Unfortunate that Making is still spelled wrong. Oh well, Happy Happy Happy about receiveing medals and to be part of the strong community of winemakers we have here.


----------



## wineon4

ffemt128 said:


> Glad to hear that. Unfortunate that Making is still spelled wrong. Oh well, Happy Happy Happy about receiveing medals and to be part of the strong community of winemakers we have here.




Yes I am happy to just get the correct medal, but to correct the spelling error would require that they exchange all Bronze and Silver medals. I would think they could put the costs back on the manufacture of the medals but still will require Pittsburgh Wine Festival to do a large amount of work to organize the exchange. I enjoy all the info here and love to freindly community. Good job folks.


----------

